# Samyang full frame diagonal fisheye, 12mm f/2.8 - astrophotography!



## NancyP (Sep 22, 2014)

Is anyone else excited at the Samyang 12mm f/2.8 full frame diagonal fisheye? Please Samyang, make this a good one, decent corners, no obnoxious coma, usable for astro-landscape and for meteor fields at f/2.8 to f/3.5


----------



## Khalai (Sep 22, 2014)

Um, I am  For the reasons stated - mainly astro, if the coma and curvature is well corrected


----------



## rs (Sep 22, 2014)

I've not found any info about anyone seeing/reporting on this lens from Photokina. Was it not actually there, or is there somehow just so little interest in it?


----------



## Khalai (Sep 22, 2014)

rs said:


> I've not found any info about anyone seeing/reporting on this lens from Photokina. Was it not actually there, or is there somehow just so little interest in it?



It's already announced, see below 

Photorumors.com


----------



## tron (Sep 22, 2014)

Not really excited as I already have the Canon 14mm 2.8L II.

OK. I know:

1. 12mm is different that 14mm
2. The Canon has a little coma

BUT:

1. Coma is not huge.
2. Samyang like Canon will have a bulbous from element. This, in conjunction with the fact that it is so wide
will get the light from many sources and will probably cause flare just like my 14mm 2.8L II did (with car headlights)

What I need is a 16-35 2.8L III zoom with no coma that I will be able to use it with hood in astro.


----------



## tron (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, I must be blind ;D I hadn't seen the word "fisheye" !!!!!!!!!!!


So this will complement rectilinear wide angle lenses


----------



## rs (Sep 22, 2014)

Khalai said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > I've not found any info about anyone seeing/reporting on this lens from Photokina. Was it not actually there, or is there somehow just so little interest in it?
> ...



I know its been announced - I've already commented on it two or three times. It's just i've not heard about anyone actually seeing it at Photokina, let alone any more info or hands on time.


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the 14 L (Ver. I) and the coma wide open for astrophotography is pretty horrendous  . I assume this is slightly improved in the Ver II, however the examples I've seen from other Samyang lenses is virtually free of coma. However the Samyang 14mm example pics didn't seem all that sharp to me until you stopped it down, which kind of negates the advantage of the large aperture for low-light and night shooting.

If this is reasonably sharp wide open (in comparison to my 14L I) without crazy vignetting, I'll likely be on board to sell the 14 and pick this up. My only reservation at the moment (until sample pictures arrive) is the lack of a rear filter holder. I've got a 10 stop ND I drop in my 14 and it's a whole lot easier than trying to put a filter in front of such a bulbous front element.


----------



## tron (Sep 23, 2014)

14 2.8 L Version II has coma but not as much as other lenses like my now sold 16-35 2.8 version I or the 24 1.4L II. Plus, it is usable wide open.

My only complaint as I wrote before is that its bulbous element cannot be protected enough from various light sources...


----------



## NancyP (Sep 25, 2014)

Its Canon competitor is the EF 8-15mm f/4L, which is f/4. If it is a good f/4, and the Samyang is a so-so f/2.8 and works better at f/3.5, well, the more expensive Canon may still be a contender (does both circular and diagonal fisheye). Has anyone used the Canon 8-15 for astro?


----------

